# Possible to make AWD 240sx ka24de?



## jeffwubze (Dec 6, 2005)

is it possible to make an AWD ka24de/T 240sx with frontier ka24de AWD tranny?

saw the bolting patterns are kinda same, is it possible?


----------



## O&J Performance (Jan 22, 2008)

by the time you get done with the project you will be better buying a Skyline.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

jeffwubze said:


> is it possible to make an AWD ka24de/T 240sx with frontier ka24de AWD tranny?
> 
> saw the bolting patterns are kinda same, is it possible?


not an easy task but not impossible either.


----------



## XIII (Jan 20, 2008)

where there is a will... there is a way... just make sure you have money too  it helps! 

why would you want it to be AWD? being RWD is what makes it fun.... get an evo... save the money. (or a 3/S they are cheaper)


----------

